# 7 a side football



## Kevin Fairhurst (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi, 
We are setting up a 7 a side football for Friday mornings at the Arena Al Quoz. 11-12. please let me know if you want to play and i will get your name down
cheers
Kev


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

Interested


----------



## Kevin Fairhurst (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi mate, it starts on Sept 4th only 35AED


----------



## Adaileh (Aug 24, 2015)

Hello, I'm Interested as well.


----------



## f4rsh (Aug 22, 2015)

hi - i am moving to dubai on 4 september and would like to play some football! have you got a fb group or something set up?


----------



## Kevin Fairhurst (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi Mate, not yet but will do once we get enough lads. will send you the details


----------



## f4rsh (Aug 22, 2015)

Kevin Fairhurst said:


> Hi Mate, not yet but will do once we get enough lads. will send you the details


hows this going? Any luck? I am now in dubai and keen to play football! maybe you can private message me your number/fb is its easier to organise!


----------



## Kevin Fairhurst (Jul 9, 2015)

going well mate. Feel free to get involved
i've inboxed you my details


----------



## ramsville (Sep 28, 2015)

I'm interested if there is still room


----------



## Sambe1 (Sep 28, 2015)

Hello bro i am interested


----------



## Kevin Fairhurst (Jul 9, 2015)

send me your details mate i will add you to the group


----------



## Kevin Fairhurst (Jul 9, 2015)

send me your details mate I will add you to the group


----------



## Freddy16 (Oct 1, 2015)

Been in Dubai for 2 weeks now. Miss playing football back home! Interested in playing!


----------



## Greeky01 (Aug 14, 2015)

hello mate I am interested if there is space


----------



## Superstylo (Jul 15, 2015)

Whose playing? I'm in Business Bay and need to get back into it. PM me please


----------



## JJosph (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm interested too if it still exists


----------



## MancMatt (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm looking for a team also, if we could get enough people interested we could enter a league


----------



## Superstylo (Jul 15, 2015)

Kevin Fairhurst said:


> send me your details mate i will add you to the group


Hey Kevin,

I just sent you a pm. 

Can you please add me to the football group? I'd love to come out next time. 

Thank you.


----------



## MancMatt (Apr 22, 2015)

Does the original group still exist?


----------



## Mmcpherson (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi there I would love to join in .. I am no Lionel Messi but love a good kick about !


----------



## Gillston (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm interested. Is this still going on? Do you need a player?


----------



## Mmcpherson (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi there I am definitely interested and would love to join in ..... If all is good let me know and I will be there !!


----------



## Azza3k (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi, I will hopefully be in Dubai in September and this sounds perfect!


----------



## Adebola32 (Jan 31, 2016)

Please I am very very interested, is it still on, I live in Al Mamzar


----------



## Mmcpherson (Jan 2, 2016)

Well it sounds like there are now 3 of us !! I think I may be able find one other , a neighbor of mine . Do you have any colleagues or neighbors who we invite also ?


----------



## Azza3k (Jan 21, 2016)

Mcpherson, when I come over I have a couple of friends who will play too.


----------



## LewsTT (Dec 7, 2015)

Im only here on a visit visa at the moment but really missing the football and would love to join in if possible. If I find work then would look for regular footy somewhere asap anyway.

Not really any good, can do the basics barely but love to play


----------



## Louismkd (Dec 23, 2014)

I'd also be interested in joining or starting a new team.

Let me know if you need another player.


----------



## Gorbi (Feb 19, 2016)

hi guys, just arrived and am also interested. pls let me know if there is a room for one more player. cheers


----------

